# Keys Bug Hunting- Mini Season



## Sheepshead25 (Mar 30, 2015)

A few buddies and I decided to saddle up the ole Key West last week and drive the trail of tears down I-10 and the turnpike towards Marathon to dabble with mini season for the 4th year in a row. We have always been successful in the Key Colony Beach area and this year was no disappointment as far as the bugs are concerned:thumbup:. Fishing was a different story...

*BUGS (Lobster)* - We were just shy of limiting both days. Most of the bugs this year were REALLY small and the keepers were somewhat hard to come by, but they were around if you worked for them (which we did). Big Pine Key area seems to be the hotspot this year with most boats out of Marathon making that 30-40 mile run. If your considering heading down for regular season, consider the Big Pine, Little Torch or Cudjoe Key areas to have the best opportunity to fill some coolers. We snorkeled for them with Hookah's and would have undoubtedly limited out if we were diving (lots of bugs holding in 12-15').

*FISHING* - Rough as it gets this year for dolphin as far as Marathon standards are concerned. Prevailing west wind all week killed the dolphin bite as there were few formed weed lines / rips to be found..just scattered mess which made trolling impossible. The humps held fish but were mostly schoolies with few tuna to be found. The boats that found fish got lucky and came across some floating debris.. right place at the right time. The reef bite was pretty good for mang snappers but you had to chum them up hard and very few yellowtails pulled in. 

Overall, great trip with good people and we will be back again next year.. let me know if anyone else on here went down... would be curious to see if your report echoes this.. some pics hopefully posted below..


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice !
Did you take your own boat or rent when you got there ? If you rented, where did you rent from ? We are doing our first Keys trip next month and I don't want to haul my boat that distance.


----------



## Sheepshead25 (Mar 30, 2015)

We towed the boat...wasn't too bad. Then again, we did stop in West Palm on the way to stay with my brother for a night so maybe it just seemed not so bad. Only one flat in Defuniak on the way out and a lost bearing buddy on a the way back and we are home safe!!! 

As for renting, in Marathon, I am pretty sure Captain Hooks B&T rents boats. Great location right there between the gulf and atlantic at Vaca cut. Also, vacation boat rentals seemed pretty popular while we were down there.. http://vacationboatrentals.com/.

Have fun, its paradise down there.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Someone get me a cup of melted butter!!! Looks like a good time was had by ya'll!!!


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Looks like you had a blast! Great report and pics.


----------

